# how much does it cost to wire a new house



## LOLISANYC (May 26, 2011)

I live in South Fla & I am looking for a rough estimate for wiring a new construction home approximately 3500 Sq ft. So that I will know if the estimates I am receiving are fare or a ripoff.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's not a fair question. All 3500 foot houses are not the same---
Get three estimates---make sure they all have the same plans to bid from and the same light fixtures to price and pick the best.


Look at the 'scope of work' section of their contracts to be sure they are all offering the same level of service----are they returning to install fixtures and appliances? Brand and size of service box the same? Read ask questions and check references.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Your question is like asking how much a car will cost. What are you buying a Kia or a Maserati?

It is not about the price, but the value you get for the money.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

New Construction? That means the house isn't finshed yet? Drywall is or isn't up? One story or two story? Will you have underground service or overhead? These are some of the factors that go into pricing.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Basement? # bedrooms? # rooms? size of kitchen? size of electric service? What utility for appliances - gas or electric on the heating? water heating? cooking appliances? Are you doing anything like solar? anything outdoor like a pool or hot tub? Or inside? garage, if so how big, anything in particular need to be powered in the garage like a freezer?

And no offense, but how does this fit into the scope of a DIY discussion forum? Are you building this house yourself as GC with the various trades as sub-contractors or something like that?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Yup, gotta get three quotes, maybe more depending on bidders responces - ensure you are comparing apples to apples by providing clear and consistant documentation and desired scope of work to each bidder.


----------



## LOLISANYC (May 26, 2011)

*Thanks for all of your sarcasm & professionalism*

Thanks for all of your sarcasm & professionalism. If you didn't understand the question or assumed that I didn't provide enough detail one would think an intelligent reply would have been "can you provide more details i.e. etc" being this is a forum I didn't want to send a paragraph with my first post. However, by the rude & unwarranted responses I guess I should've have sent a 14 paragraph question with 25 attachements of the plans. Nevertheless, its sad that so many of you couldn't use common sense. As I posted the same question on google and was given numerous responses that provided a basis for me to weigh my decision on. BTW for the smart alecks I have 5 estimates & they are at least $3K off which I found odd therefore was looking for some guidance on how to determine which company was in the correct ball park. In any event, thanks for allowing me to see that this world is full of loosers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

LOLISANYC said:


> Thanks for all of your sarcasm & professionalism. If you didn't understand the question or assumed that I didn't provide enough detail one would think an intelligent reply would have been "can you provide more details i.e. etc" being this is a forum I didn't want to send a paragraph with my first post. However, by the rude & unwarranted responses I guess I should've have sent a 14 paragraph question with 25 attachements of the plans. Nevertheless, its sad that so many of you couldn't use common sense. As I posted the same question on google and was given numerous responses that provided a basis for me to weigh my decision on. BTW for the smart alecks I have 5 estimates & they are at least $3K off which I found odd therefore was looking for some guidance on how to determine which company was in the correct ball park. In any event, thanks for allowing me to see that this world is full of loosers!!!!!!!!!!


Jeeze, get a thicker skin, will ya. You are getting SO offended over some joking, what are you like in the real world? :whistling2: 

A $3000 difference in the scope of a 3500 sq/ft house is nothing. That could be a minor difference in the bidding process. 

In my world an "average" 3500 sq/ft house would be in the $20k-$25k range including a basic 200A service service.
I'm sure in Fla your price range was $12k-$15k. :whistling2:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

LOLISANYC said:


> Thanks for all of your sarcasm & professionalism. If you didn't understand the question or assumed that I didn't provide enough detail one would think an intelligent reply would have been "can you provide more details i.e. etc" being this is a forum I didn't want to send a paragraph with my first post. However, by the rude & unwarranted responses I guess I should've have sent a 14 paragraph question with 25 attachements of the plans. Nevertheless, its sad that so many of you couldn't use common sense. As I posted the same question on google and was given numerous responses that provided a basis for me to weigh my decision on. BTW for the smart alecks I have 5 estimates & they are at least $3K off which I found odd therefore was looking for some guidance on how to determine which company was in the correct ball park. In any event, thanks for allowing me to see that this world is full of loosers!!!!!!!!!!


A) we're not all pros so we don't need to be professional

B) even with your 14 paragraphs we still couldn't have given you a good idea. It's too variable.

C) you've been rude to the Nicest most helpful group of folks. Granted, we all think we're too funny for words. But as I see it you are the loser.
And.....

D) learn to spell, none of us are loose.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

LOLISANYC said:


> Thanks for all of your sarcasm & professionalism. If you didn't understand the question or assumed that I didn't provide enough detail one would think an intelligent reply would have been "can you provide more details i.e. etc" being this is a forum I didn't want to send a paragraph with my first post. However, by the rude & unwarranted responses I guess I should've have sent a 14 paragraph question with 25 attachements of the plans. Nevertheless, its sad that so many of you couldn't use common sense. As I posted the same question on google and was given numerous responses that provided a basis for me to weigh my decision on. BTW for the smart alecks I have 5 estimates & they are at least $3K off which I found odd therefore was looking for some guidance on how to determine which company was in the correct ball park. In any event, thanks for allowing me to see that this world is full of loosers!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, what an unfounded diatribe...


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

LOLISANYC said:


> Thanks for all of your sarcasm & professionalism. If you didn't understand the question or assumed that I didn't provide enough detail one would think an intelligent reply would have been "can you provide more details i.e. etc" being this is a forum I didn't want to send a paragraph with my first post. However, by the rude & unwarranted responses I guess I should've have sent a 14 paragraph question with 25 attachements of the plans. Nevertheless, its sad that so many of you couldn't use common sense. As I posted the same question on google and was given numerous responses that provided a basis for me to weigh my decision on. BTW for the smart alecks I have 5 estimates & they are at least $3K off which I found odd therefore was looking for some guidance on how to determine which company was in the correct ball park. In any event, thanks for allowing me to see that this world is full of loosers!!!!!!!!!!


We have another happy customer I am sure you got real good responses on Google:laughing:

To the OP, you got what you paid for- get over it.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> ... none of us are loose.


well, now, I wouldn't go THAT far!!


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe over 9000. (Sorry, DBZ reference)

We can show you how to do it cheaper though.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

thats why I wear a BELT. I'm so looose my pants fall down round my ankles


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> thats why I wear a BELT. I'm so looose my pants fall down round my ankles


Thanks for the heads up !! :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> thats why I wear a BELT. I'm so looose my pants fall down round my ankles


I didn't know you were also a plumber.


----------



## tigerpride (Nov 10, 2014)

*estimated cost*



LOLISANYC said:


> I live in South Fla & I am looking for a rough estimate for wiring a new construction 35000 square foot house


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

Start a new thread and why copy the original post over again?


----------



## mm11 (Apr 30, 2013)

35000 sq. ft. home is pretty big :laughing:


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

..Nobody has basements in S Florida! 

But hey! you really got to have thicker skin if you out posting for help on any forums! Jeesh, this forum is one of the more freindly groups. 

I don't know who ever came up with the saying "there are no stupid questions". Yes there are! I have heard many and asked quite a few myself. 

Ask a stupid or goofy question on most car forums, and you get flamed harshly! 

"...Bro, I want to turbo my Saturn and go street racin"
:gun_bandana:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a 2011 thread resurrected by a newbie. (post 17)
Not sure he even has a question as he just quoted the OP.


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

tigerpride said:


> LOLISANYC said:
> 
> 
> > I live in South Fla & I am looking for a rough estimate for wiring a new construction 35000 square foot house
> ...


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

LOLISANYC said:


> I live in South Fla & I am looking for a rough estimate for wiring a new construction home approximately 3500 Sq ft. So that I will know if the estimates I am receiving are fare or a ripoff.


 Like some said not all 3,500 sqf homes are the same. I just finished one with close to your sq footage. and I know they ran almost a mile of wire in it from 12-2 12-3, 14-2 14-3, 10-2, 10-3, 8 and six gauge wire. and they charged almost close to 20k


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

I hope his house is done and wired by now.Can anybody tell me what it would cost for me to got to Florida and stay there for about 4 months???


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

That's funny. 

Like wiring a house. 

Flying or bus. 

Room or cardboard box.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

flhtcu said:


> I hope his house is done and wired by now.Can anybody tell me what it would cost for me to got to Florida and stay there for about 4 months???


PCB, from 1100 a month up, plus eats!!:jester:


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

flhtcu said:


> I hope his house is done and wired by now.Can anybody tell me what it would cost for me to got to Florida and stay there for about 4 months???


$16.85 a mile. Each way. Fuel tariff of $.10 mile $2-5 sq ft rental


----------

